# Carb Strategies for Contest Day



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Use carbs on the big day to your advantage! Last Saturday my contest-day client list had its usual variety: men and women bodybuilders, figure competitors, masters-level clients, first-time competing clients, those in the U.S., and those abroad.Each week I set aside time to prepare peak week spreadsheets for those competing and though I wish I [...]

*Read More...*


----------

